# First time beef ribs



## FernandoJr27 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi again,

So this thanksgiving I tried something different other than turkey, for the first time I tried beef ribs on my Weber SMS , usually I use the sms for poultry and my dyna-glo for meat but since I’m down one smoker I decided to do both on the Weber SMS. I did the rib first and they came out amazing!!!
Simple rub salt and pepper, and I use oak chunks.
After 7 hours at 285 they came out really good for the first time.
Here some pics


----------



## weedeater (Dec 13, 2017)

FernandoJr27 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> So this thanksgiving I tried something different other than turkey, for the first time I tried beef ribs on my Weber SMS , usually I use the sms for poultry and my dyna-glo for meat but since I’m down one smoker I decided to do both on the Weber SMS. I did the rib first and they came out amazing!!!
> Simple rub salt and pepper, and I use oak chunks.
> ...



Looks really good!  Great job.
Weedeater


----------



## motocrash (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh Yeah!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 13, 2017)

Decided to do both? I missed what both meant somehow.. 
Looks good!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks goood! Awesome job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2017)

Your ribs look fantastic!
Nice & meaty!
Al


----------



## phatbac (Dec 14, 2017)

That looks like good eats!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## radio (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks awesome!  I love beef ribs, but they are terribly expensive around here .  I more often smoke the "Boneless beef ribs" which are cut from the heart of the shoulder clod and are just as tasty without paying for all that bone


----------



## Adam_Clements (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow. They look great. Bet they were tastey


----------

